# Beached Whales (14 photos)



## PushingTin (May 30, 2009)

Approx 55 whales beached up today 30/05/2009 on Kommetjie Beach, Cape Town, South Africa.

Many rescuers and volunteers immediately rushed to the aid of the beached whales but unfortunately they had to be put down as they would have suffered slowly otherwise.

A very sad day, was very touching to be there. There is no indication as to why the whales beached themselves.


----------



## Artograph (May 30, 2009)

Great photos...but very sad indeed....

:O(


----------



## polymoog (Jun 2, 2009)

Touching story, nice pics. Did they really not manage to save even one from the 55?


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 2, 2009)

Very sad...


----------



## PushingTin (Jun 2, 2009)

Apparently they managed to get 20 back into the water yet some beached themselves again. In the end I think 44 were killed 

Thanks for looking and commenting


----------



## johngpt (Jun 6, 2009)

Your 7th one down said much about everyone's feelings.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 6, 2009)

wow!
very moving pictures.
what an unfortunate event. 

well shot though. great details and you did a great job of capturing the mood.


----------



## Ejazzle (Jun 7, 2009)

wow those are some really great shots. 

but why?


----------



## eatstickyrice (Jun 9, 2009)

I liked the first shot the best! The house in the middle somehow added something to the feeling. I think because it is whale shaped with the curve in the roof.

Rick
eatstickyrice
People Photos of Laos and Vietnam | Rick Waggoner Photography


----------



## PushingTin (Jun 9, 2009)

thanks for all the comments.

you right, that house does look a little like a whale - how ironic.


----------



## dwol (Jun 28, 2009)

Sad , ive heard that dolphins and whales follow magnetic lines of the earth when migrating and sometimes this causes them to get beached.

Here is a link with more indepth info on why whales/dolphins get beached.

Biology in physics: is life matter? - Google Books


----------



## SarahTomlin (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jun 30, 2009)

Very well captured photos and a sad day.


----------



## Sachphotography (Jul 4, 2009)

They must have drank the kool-aide and attempted a mass suicide. Some very memerable pictures indeed.


----------



## jmthompson (Jul 16, 2009)

Great images capturing the mood of a tragic event very well.  I particularly like your third shot.


----------



## PushingTin (Jul 18, 2009)

thx for all the responses, appreciate it


----------



## JayClark79 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thats very odd.... but great pics.


----------



## theroo (Jul 31, 2009)

oh man that's so sad. the journalism in this is great. I think the emotion of all those people trying to help the whales is really well captured. it's sort of weird complimenting the photographs for this kind of event though...


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 31, 2009)

If that were me at that location.. i would probably start crying...
It is sad to think that they all died 
Such beautiful Creatures...


----------



## boogschd (Jul 31, 2009)

johngpt said:


> Your 7th one down said much about everyone's feelings.



+1

i likes it


----------



## PushingTin (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks again for all the comments.

Yes, it was indeed real sad to be there.... made me feel even worse was the fact that I wasnt helping at all, I was just there clicking away!


----------

